# ? about Capture NX2



## Bolthead (May 18, 2012)

I recently purchased this editing program. I wanted to practice shooting in RAW and use it. I realized after uploading the photos that my setting was on RAW + JPG. When I try to open the RAW photos up w/NX2, it wont allow me. What the heck am I doing wrong? Thanks in advance.

ps. I just noticed when opening the folder that all the photos have a lock on them.....yet I dint put it there.


----------



## 480sparky (May 18, 2012)

What camera?  Perhaps CNX2 isn't updated if you're shooting with the new D4 or D800 (although I think it has been updated).

As for all the images being locked, is the SD card lock slid to "Lock"?


----------



## KmH (May 18, 2012)

The profile shows a D3100.


----------



## Bolthead (May 18, 2012)

It is indeed the D3100, which they say is compatible. No, the lock is off on the card.


----------



## Bolthead (May 19, 2012)

Do I have this in the correct forum?


----------



## 480sparky (May 19, 2012)

Yes.  But maybe not everyone has CNX2.


----------



## Joel_W (May 20, 2012)

I use Nikon Capture NX 2.3 as my primary editing program, and don't have any issues opening any files. You should be able to open RAW, TIFF, JPEG, and RAW/JPEG files as long as they're not locked via the lock tab on your card. I just checked the program index and there is no mention of locked folders or how to lock a folder. So the issue is with the folders, not the program. I would move the slider on the SD card to fully closed, then back to open, and see if it works. If you still have locked files, then I would suggest you start by going through the folder preferences/security, and make sure that Allow is checked for everything. 

You didn't mention if you've been able to access NEF files previously with Capture NX 2 from this camera. Also, I would suggest that you upgrade to 2.3 if you haven't done so.


----------



## Bolthead (May 21, 2012)

I noticed that I had it on RAW+JPEG the 1st time, sd card is not locked. I shot some yesterday on just RAW mode, whenI up load them to my folder they're not showing any lock this time, yet the NX2 still wont open them. This program is brand new.


----------



## Bolthead (May 21, 2012)

Also, when I tried to upgrade to 2.3, like you said, the Nikon site told me there is no more of an upgrade then the 2.2 which I have.


----------



## Joel_W (May 21, 2012)

Bolthead, I can assure you that the latest version is indeed 2.3, not 2.2.  When you download the RAW images, they should go into a directory named Nikon Capture 2. In that directory should be the folder you named or the default name, which is the next available sequential number. In that folder should be all your RAW images, which are .NEF images. You should be able to open any image from there by double clicking it, then double clicking the "hand" to enlarge it for your work space.  If you can't do that, then your install is either corrupted, or you don't have the same program as I do. Exactly what is the full name of the program you purchased? Did you download the program or buy a hard copy as I did?


----------



## Bolthead (May 21, 2012)

Joel_W said:


> Bolthead, I can assure you that the latest version is indeed 2.3, not 2.2.  When you download the RAW images, they should go into a directory named Nikon Capture 2. In that directory should be the folder you named or the default name, which is the next available sequential number. In that folder should be all your RAW images, which are .NEF images. You should be able to open any image from there by double clicking it, then double clicking the "hand" to enlarge it for your work space.  If you can't do that, then your install is either corrupted, or you don't have the same program as I do. Exactly what is the full name of the program you purchased? Did you download the program or buy a hard copy as I did?



Mine is 2.2, should that make that much of a difference?


----------



## Joel_W (May 21, 2012)

Bolthead said:


> Joel_W said:
> 
> 
> > Bolthead, I can assure you that the latest version is indeed 2.3, not 2.2.  When you download the RAW images, they should go into a directory named Nikon Capture 2. In that directory should be the folder you named or the default name, which is the next available sequential number. In that folder should be all your RAW images, which are .NEF images. You should be able to open any image from there by double clicking it, then double clicking the "hand" to enlarge it for your work space.  If you can't do that, then your install is either corrupted, or you don't have the same program as I do. Exactly what is the full name of the program you purchased? Did you download the program or buy a hard copy as I did?
> ...



No, except you said that there is no option for any further updates, which leads me to believe that there is some issue.  Please post the exact name of program you have, and whether it's on a CD or a download. In both cases do you have a working key?


----------



## Bolthead (May 21, 2012)

Joel_W said:


> Bolthead said:
> 
> 
> > Joel_W said:
> ...



Capture NX2 (version 2.2) by Nikon. disc, manual, code included. I looked in the manual everywhere, nothing. Thanks for your patience and help though.


----------



## Joel_W (May 21, 2012)

That's the latest Disc version, as I got the same disc. I did a update to 2.3.0. I just checked through the updater located in the upper taskbar, and there is another update to 2.3.1, which I just installed. Checked the version as it appears when you start the program up, and indeed it's now ver 2.3.1

At this point I would suggest that you completely uninstall the program, make sure you delete all folders, and registration keys, then do a complete new install. Use the suggested install, not any custom install option. 

I don't remember what camera you're using, but Capture NX only works with Nixon cameras.  And if your Nikon only produces JPEG files, you can still use Capture or View, but you have limited editing options.


----------



## Bolthead (May 21, 2012)

Joel_W said:


> That's the latest Disc version, as I got the same disc. I did a update to 2.3.0. I just checked through the updater located in the upper taskbar, and there is another update to 2.3.1, which I just installed. Checked the version as it appears when you start the program up, and indeed it's now ver 2.3.1
> 
> At this point I would suggest that you completely uninstall the program, make sure you delete all folders, and registration keys, then do a complete new install. Use the suggested install, not any custom install option.
> 
> I don't remember what camera you're using, but Capture NX only works with Nixon cameras.  And if your Nikon only produces JPEG files, you can still use Capture or View, but you have limited editing options.



Thanks Joel, where did you upgrade yours from? I may have to reinstall.


----------



## Joel_W (May 21, 2012)

I upgraded right from within the program itself. Upgrade is located in the help tab which is in the upper toolbar.


----------



## Bolthead (May 21, 2012)

I'm about to give up. I cant believe this. I uninstalled, reinstalled.....still same thing. When I click on upgrade within the program, it starts to upgrade, then a window opens saying cant complete upgrade at this time, try again later. Here's the warning I get when I try to open a photo. Warning: Cannot load file: H:|DCIM\100D3100\DSC_1071.NEF

Works fine with jpgs for me as well.


----------



## Joel_W (May 21, 2012)

Send me your email address, and I'll send you one of my NEF files. Lets see if it loads on your computer. IF it does, then send me one of yours, and I'll see if it does in fact load in my program.


----------



## Bolthead (May 21, 2012)

Joel_W said:


> Send me your email address, and I'll send you one of my NEF files. Lets see if it loads on your computer. IF it does, then send me one of yours, and I'll see if it does in fact load in my program.



thanks Joel, will do.


----------



## Bolthead (May 21, 2012)

Bolthead said:


> Joel_W said:
> 
> 
> > Send me your email address, and I'll send you one of my NEF files. Lets see if it loads on your computer. IF it does, then send me one of yours, and I'll see if it does in fact load in my program.
> ...



done


----------

